# Lupostef's Arden Corsa VXR 3 day detail & coated in Raceglaze Black Label



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi guys :wave:
I've been a little quiet on the write ups recently after the mammoth GT3 thread put me off slightly :lol: 
So had some time off work recently and thought I'd give the VXR its spring spruce up and get it looking nice again before it went to Courtenay Sport for its stage 3 map  :thumb: 
Now for the task of remembering everything I did :lol: Not ahuge amount of pictures I'm afraid gents as I was getting in a little world of my own and kept forgetting myself :lol:
So first off the car was snowfoamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche 




All rubbers, grills, wheels, door shuts etc given the go over with APC and AF Hog Hair brushes. 

Leaving me with this 

Next up 2 bucket wash with Auto Finesse Lather and Carpro mitt 

Onto the decontamination stage and first used was Auto Finesse ObliTARate, always impressed with how well this little gem works as there was a fair amount of tar scattered all over the car! 



Next on the agenda was Auto Finesse Iron Out, works well but smells like the communal toilet in the curry house :lol:



With the decon now complete the car was then rolled into the garage for drying and taping up. 
I must add how impressed I was with the condition of the wheels and how the Gtechniq C5 has held up over the last 18 or so months. They were pretty spotless a few little tar spots and that's about it, it'll do for another few months until I make another order and I'll apply it again :thumb: Or until I fit the new brakes when obviously the wheels will be coming off .


Gave the engine a clean up with APC, degreaser and various brushes, coated with 303 aerospace and left for around 12 hours before wiping over 




Door shuts, under the bonnet and inside the boot all polished and protected using Auto Finesse Triple 

Once taped up the PD8 came out for some paint depth readings, 




Fairly decent readings all over and depths varying from around 130-150 microns.
I could have one stepped the car to be honest as it didn't need much heavy correction, just a few little wash marring marks and a swirl or two. But I wanted to try a few different combos on VX paint so I cracked out the following…..


Right now this is where I got carried away over the two days polishing and didn't manage to take a single picture of either stages :lol:, so will sae you lot reading one of my usual long winded write ups I suppose thumb: 
So had a little play with these two combos and various pads/spot pads, and then refined a little further after an IPA wipedown with Auto Finesse Rejuvenate and a black CG hexlogic pad to leave a nice base for some Black Label :thumb: 
Really like Race Glaze Black Label to use and I've used a few  Spreads really far, literally a single swipe a panel, in fact I liked it that much I applied 6 coats the 3 days :lol:
So here's some finished shots, in the dark and on the third day :lol: 











Looked a lot better going for the remap at Courtenay Sport a bit fresher :thumb: made 242bhp  I'll upload the photos and videos to my build thread over the weekend.
Hope you enjoyed the short write up  
Any comments, questions, criticism etc welcome and thanks for reading :thumb: 
Stef :wave:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Are they framed photos of AF products?! 

Car looks awesome!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Lovely looking car mate!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb mate,love the gloss that the wax produces.SJ.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work Stef.


----------



## SuperNik (Apr 13, 2009)

Metallic blue cars always look awesome when detailed. V nice.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice write up and impressive results :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect mate


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

looking smart, loving that colour btw :argie:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looking good bud


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I love your Corsa and I bet the S3 map is savage. Great work


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank all .



chapppers11 said:


> Are they framed photos of AF products?!


They are indeed . It's not my garage though unfortunately.



matthewt23 said:


> I love your Corsa and I bet the S3 map is savage. Great work


Thanks mate . Stage 3 is an improvement but not enough for me personally, I know a lot of people say it but I'm going down the forged and garret turbo route this year . Got my K-Sport 8 pots on order first though, then ill start planning things.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers pal


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top stuff Stef, the car looks awesome mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Car looks amazing mate and love this colour. How have you found ownership of one of these? I'm looking at possibly getting one.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryanjdover said:


> Car looks amazing mate and love this colour. How have you found ownership of one of these? I'm looking at possibly getting one.


I'm going to jinx myself here :lol: but touchwood it's been trouble free for nearly 18months and 15k miles! Plus im stage 3 now and it gets driven fairly hard as its my weekend car . Other than my mods I've replaced the suspension as the rear shock was leaking and replaced the spark plugs.

Despite the horror stories I've had no issues at all!!! Regular oil changes, and warmed up properly and there fine .


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Lupostef said:


> I'm going to jinx myself here :lol: but touchwood it's been trouble free for nearly 18months and 15k miles! Plus im stage 3 now and it gets driven fairly hard as its my weekend car . Other than my mods I've replaced the suspension as the rear shock was leaking and replaced the spark plugs.
> 
> Despite the horror stories I've had no issues at all!!! Regular oil changes, and warmed up properly and there fine .


Brilliant news. Not made my decision any easier. I've just sold a MINI Cooper S and looking for something new. It's a VXR or FN2 Type R at the moment.

Heart says VXR but head is saying Type R!

Cheers mate. Thanks for taking the time to let me know.

Ry


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Vxr all day  fn2's are boring a mate ha one for a while and the corsa runs rings around it .


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Vxr all day  fn2's are boring a mate ha one for a while and the corsa runs rings around it .


In a straight line


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice mate


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> In a straight line


Standard undoubtably 
Not with the set up I'm running though .


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Stef,car is a stunner!
great work,great wax..


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Lupostef said:


> Vxr all day  fn2's are boring a mate ha one for a while and the corsa runs rings around it .


Ok. I better go and try one then!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryanjdover said:


> Ok. I better go and try one then!


If your planning on buying new and don't want to mod, I'd suggest the corsa burg, can't grumble at lifetime free warrantee on a hot hatch even if it is from vauxhall :lol:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Lupostef said:


> If your planning on buying new and don't want to mod, I'd suggest the corsa burg, can't grumble at lifetime free warrantee on a hot hatch even if it is from vauxhall :lol:


Ideally looking at used and around 08 or 58 if poss. Some nice ones out there but difficult to know what to look out for.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ryanjdover said:


> Ideally looking at used and around 08 or 58 if poss. Some nice ones out there but difficult to know what to look out for.


Main thing to visually look out for especially around that age is a close panel gap between the rear quater and rear bumper, causing rubbing and surface rust.

Also the obvious service history, regular oil changes etc. There are some scabby ones about it took me a while to find mine, I was looking at 10 plates etc and ended up bagging an 07 saving me £4k+, full service history, 1 owner from new and 20kmiles .

Just keep looking mate its a buyers market in our current climate :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice work Stef , is that your garage set up?

Thanks for the short write up:lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Nice work Stef , is that your garage set up?
> 
> Thanks for the short write up:lol:


Cheers mate. Do I sense a bit of sarcasm there  for me it is a short write up :lol:

It's not my garage unfortunately, it's a mate of mine who is a member on here. It's slowly becoming more and more detail focused though :lol:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job as usual Lupostef .


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Always great work coming from yourself my man. 

Plus a wax to match your cracking finish.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers fella's


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice Stef. Looks great.


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Great little car and write up just missing 1 thing that would set it off nicely, tyre shine


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great work fella


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheers all 



Detailing JunKy said:


> Great little car and write up just missing 1 thing that would set it off nicely, tyre shine


Good spot, pics were before anything was dressed, also the plastics and rubbers


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Ahh right ill get my coat haha, I used to own one of these in Arden aswell used to love the colour and shine after a clean


----------

